# What kind of motorcycle do you ride?



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

(Mods, if there's another thread for this, I couldn't find it with the forum search.)

So, all you Kindle bikers: what kind of bike do you ride?

I've only ridden dirt bikes thus far, but hubby and I decided to get street bikes. I'm starting with a 1983 Honda Nighthawk and will take my written test Saturday. I'm so excited, I can hardly stand myself.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Back when, I was passenger on a '91 Kawasaki Concours.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Don't own a bike now... Have in the past

Used 1966, 450 Honda... It was huge bike, very heavy. I was 16 at the time.

Think it was used 1972, 450 Honda Scrambler, put extended forks, pullbacks, footpegs.

Used Norton Commando, but cannot recall the year... Very fast, ran good when it ran...

Would like to get another bike, touring type...

Miss riding one...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well a looonnnggg time ago I used to ride an Indian...at the time it was just an old cheap bike.

Had a friend that raced a Norton when I lived in London - he did the Isle of Man races.
I could not get used to the flexible frame on it.

If I were to get another now, it would be a Harley sportster 1200.

I know that some others are current owners though.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I've never owned a motorcycle, but I've always been interested in them. I think I might get a scooter or moped one of these days. Motorcycles are too fast for me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Aislynn Archer said:


> I'm starting with a 1983 Honda Nighthawk and will take my written test Saturday. I'm so excited, I can hardly stand myself.


Nice! What engine size? The Spouse Thingy rode a 250 in his rider's class and really liked it, and I have a soft spot for the 750s.

Right now my primary ride is a Triumph Bonneville...



but I also have a Suzuki Gladius in the garage. I need to sell that one since it never gets ridden. Love it, but after wrecking my shoulder last year it's painful for me.



I started on a little Honda Rebel, moved up to a Suzuki SV650, and also had a Piaggio MP3 scooter. That one was *a lot* of fun, but I wanted the Bonneville a whole ot more. Hindsight, though, I should have traded in the Gladius since it's painful for me, and kept the MP3...



It was as cool as it looks...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Brem said:


> Motorcycles are too fast for me.


Ah, but the bigger scooters are just as fast, and the little scooters are far less stable...

A little motorcycle, or something like the above pictured MP3... perfect to start on


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmm, I suppose I can try out an actual motorcycle or a bigger scooter. I just like having stability in a bike.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Nice! What engine size?


Ooooh, look at all the shiny bikes. *sparkle*

It's a 450. Originally it was supposed to be for the hubby-until his best friend talked him into an Interceptor. Fortunately the seat height on the Honda is going to be OK for me, and it's a nice purple-red color.

This isn't mine, but it's the same model and year:


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Considering I know a lot of bikers, some good friends, I've never ridden. I don't like the idea of someone else being in charge of the ride, but I would like a bike of my own. I'd like something like a Honda Rebel, but I don't know if it would be too small for my legs (6ft2,35" inseam)












Thumper said:


> ...I started on a little Honda Rebel...


Grrr. What's a similar shape but suitable for big riders? Something rock'n'roll, comfortable, and preferably without my legs all crushed up?


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

ilyria_moon said:


> Grrr. What's a similar shape but suitable for big riders? Something rock'n'roll, comfortable, and preferably without my legs all crushed up?


I don't know . . . but I hope you'll have an easier time finding a bike to fit your height than if you were 5'4" like me. Just about everything in my price range leaves me with just my toes on the ground. Fine on a dirt bike in the backyard, not so good at intersections.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I want the Can-Am Roadster
http://dgycom.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/brp-can-am-spyder-roadster-the-next-dimension-in-open-riding/


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

ilyria_moon said:


> Considering I know a lot of bikers, some good friends, I've never ridden. I don't like the idea of someone else being in charge of the ride, but I would like a bike of my own. I'd like something like a Honda Rebel, but I don't know if it would be too small for my legs (6ft2,35" inseam)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sold my rebel that it's in my Avatar. Loved it, but I'm only 5'4". At 6'2" your knees would be up to your chin on the Rebel.  250cc is perfect for starting, but you might consider a sport bike instead of a cruiser as the seats are much higher off the ground. I have a friend who is 6'4" . He's always ridden a Harley, but has complained about feeling a bit scrunched, even on the HD and is now considering a touring bike.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Boo! It's such a lovely design, too. Stupid legs! I'm toying with the idea now I don't play pub gigs - always needed a car for the equipment, but these days, I just do club appearances, so I don't need to bring anything. A bike would be useful!


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

A Harley... If I had one.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

We have a 2009 Harley-Davidson Ultra Classic.  I ride on the back, but have had my own in the past.  We have been riding since 2001.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Aislynn Archer said:


> Ooooh, look at all the shiny bikes. *sparkle*
> 
> It's a 450. Originally it was supposed to be for the hubby-until his best friend talked him into an Interceptor. Fortunately the seat height on the Honda is going to be OK for me, and it's a nice purple-red color.
> 
> This isn't mine, but it's the same model and year:


I WANT...!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

ilyria_moon said:


> Considering I know a lot of bikers, some good friends, I've never ridden. I don't like the idea of someone else being in charge of the ride, but I would like a bike of my own. I'd like something like a Honda Rebel, but I don't know if it would be too small for my legs (6ft2,35" inseam)


My son is the same height and inseam, and he was able to ride my Rebel. He looked goofy, but he could do it. You'd be much more comfortable on a Suzuki TU250 (unless you're in CA...we can't get them here)...it's a taller 250 bike with a standard riding position. Other good starter bikes you might be more comfortable on are the Honda VLX Shadow, Kawasaki Vulcan 500, Kawasaki Ninja 500 (if you like sport bikes...but this is a much more upright riding position that straight sportbikes), Suzuki GZ250 (it's still very small, but there's more leg room than the Rebel). Doable too are bikes like the Honda Shadow Spirit or Aero...those are 750cc bikes, but still within beginner range.

Mostly...avoid cruisers over 800cc and sport bikes over 600 cc.

There are some really good scooters out there, too... Suzuki Burgman 400 (the 600 is good, but very heavy for a new rider), Honda Silverwing, any of the Piaggio MP3 scooter.

But...take the basic rider's class before buying anything. You'll get to ride a small bike there and get a feel for what you might ultimately want. Most states have classes run by the Motorcycle Safety Foundation or the Harley Rider's Edge program... I've taken both, the first one to get my license, and the Rider's Edge for skills brush up, and found the Harley class to be much more comprehensive...but you'll get the hard buy-a-Harley sell...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I want the Can-Am Roadster
> http://dgycom.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/brp-can-am-spyder-roadster-the-next-dimension-in-open-riding/


I totally want the touring model... I looked at them but bought the Boneville instead, but someday...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thumper I had a friend who had a Bonneville - fond memories.
Just like I have of the flexible-frame Norton (even though I got a big scare on it).
Why do you caution against sport bikes over 600?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Thumper I had a friend who had a Bonneville - fond memories.
> Just like I have of the flexible-frame Norton (even though I got a big scare on it).
> Why do you caution against sport bikes over 600?


Sport bikes over 600cc are typically not forgiving of newby mistakes; the throttles are _very _sensitive and they go stupid fast speeds. Where a Ninja 250 or 500 is easy enough to control--a tiny bit too much twist of the wrist isn't going to rocket you off the bike the way it would a GSXR--and they're better settled in to not react heavily to the oopsies all new riders make. You're far less likely to lock up the front brake on a smaller sports bike than a liter bike, less likely to have a painful get off if you touch the brake leaned over in a curve, far less likely to hit unintended speeds far sooner than expected.

There are the gray area sports standards, like the SV650 and the Ninja 650, or even my Gladius (which I'm avoiding selling the Gladius to a new rider...I probably could quite easily, but it would be the wrong ride for someone with a freshly minted M1...); I still recommend against them as a first bike, simply because the learning curve is a lot smoother on a smaller sports bike.

I've locked up the front on an SV...not an experience I'd like to repeat.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Oh dear. While waiting for my Nighthawk I dragged out Barney, my dirt bike (he used to be bright purple), and set up an obstacle course on the front lawn. Imagine my horror when I discovered I suck big-time at weaving around cones at walking speed (though I can do it fine when I go fast). I hope my trouble stems from the high center of gravity and from Barney's 35" seat height vs. my 30" inseam, but I have a feeling it's just that I've never ever ridden that slowly. I have a lot of practicing to do.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Thumper said:


> My son is the same height and inseam, and he was able to ride my Rebel. He looked goofy, but he could do it. You'd be much more comfortable on a Suzuki TU250 (unless you're in CA...we can't get them here)...it's a taller 250 bike with a standard riding position. Other good starter bikes you might be more comfortable on are the Honda VLX Shadow, Kawasaki Vulcan 500, Kawasaki Ninja 500 (if you like sport bikes...but this is a much more upright riding position that straight sportbikes), Suzuki GZ250 (it's still very small, but there's more leg room than the Rebel). Doable too are bikes like the Honda Shadow Spirit or Aero...those are 750cc bikes, but still within beginner range.
> 
> Mostly...avoid cruisers over 800cc and sport bikes over 600 cc.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I know a guy who runs a bike school and there's a friendly biker community, so I'm fairly certain I'll get a decent ride. My friend is always tinkering with various bikes in her yard lol so I might even end up with one of hers. Mind you, she's pretty small, so hmmm...


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I want one of these. I'm working on deal with the wife for permission.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Geemont said:


> I want one of these. I'm working on deal with the wife for permission.


Oooooooh, nice. Have you ridden one? How do they handle?


----------



## Iowagirl (Jul 17, 2011)

Yay for all the Hondas!

My dad has been a Honda motorcycle dealer here in Des Moines for 44 years so I've ridden lots of different models. My favorite was the VTR250 sportbike I used to ride in my early 20's. It was hot pink and blue. I'm also a big fan of XR250's. 

Tracey Garvis-Graves


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The touring model floats my boat..










I'd like to rent one for a few days. Kinda spendy, though...


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Iowagirl said:


> Yay for all the Hondas!
> 
> My dad has been a Honda motorcycle dealer here in Des Moines for 44 years so I've ridden lots of different models. My favorite was the VTR250 sportbike I used to ride in my early 20's. It was hot pink and blue. I'm also a big fan of XR250's.
> 
> Tracey Garvis-Graves


I used to ride an XR250 when I was a teenager.  In a brilliant teen moment, I sold it to buy insurance for my truck.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> The touring model floats my boat..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the accident rate might be lower too. That's what kept me from buying a motorcycle, seen to many careful drivers who slipped on a rock or a slick patch or whatever and boom.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't ride, but dad and brother both got bikes in the last4 months...bro got a new kawasaki vulcan 900 cc and dad got a HD sportster 1200 (2004).  Both seem to luve their bikes, but I think dad might have gotten too much bike for a newbie.

Anyone have a good online accessory shop for leather saddlebags or bags that can strap to a sissy bar?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

my bike is imaginary.  I didn't realize that I could probably ride a bike until I was preggers w/ DD (I would have panic attacks behind the wheel of a car, so it took me a long time to even think about driving) and DH was looking for a bike to help cut the cost of driving to work.  He ended up w/ a street/dirtbike combo (it's blue and white and I think it's a Yamahaw) that actually fits him (he's short, so it's tricky).


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

cmg.sweet said:


> I don't ride, but dad and brother both got bikes in the last4 months...bro got a new kawasaki vulcan 900 cc and dad got a HD sportster 1200 (2004). Both seem to luve their bikes, but I think dad might have gotten too much bike for a newbie.
> 
> Anyone have a good online accessory shop for leather saddlebags or bags that can strap to a sissy bar?


Try Bikebandit.com. They have tons of stuff, and it's easy to narrow down your searches by brand, rating, size, dirt vs. street, etc.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

cmg.sweet said:


> Anyone have a good online accessory shop for leather saddlebags or bags that can strap to a sissy bar?


There are a plethora of good online stores. My first choice is Motorcycle Gear (formerly New Enough)--excellent customer service.

Motorcycle Superstore

Cruiser Customizing

Dennis Kirk

Tons more, but those are off the top of my head...


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Love the Bonneville Thumper! She's a real beauty. I'd adore a bike like that.

I have two motorcycles and am new rider. Dh was overly optimistic and bought me a 2006 Harley Sportster 1200C on New Years Eve but I've only ridden it a little bit. I'm short (5'1") and it's not and I'm intimidated by the power for now. We've lowered the rear end and put a lower profile solo seat on it and I can touch flat footed in my boots but I still don't feel comfortable on it yet. I think once I get over the mental hurdle I have about the power and some more time in I'll be ok with her. Once I do master it it's get bobbed and a vintage blue and white paint scheme.

My love is a 1966 Honda CA95 Benly aka Baby Dream. She's only 150cc and not all that great on hills but perfect for zipping around town. I've already out grown her skill wise but I will keep her for ever and ever and hope to give her a nice new paint job eventually.










What I'd really love to have is a vintage Indian. or Harley FLH. I'm a vintage girl at heart.

DH has a monster 113cc custom bike that I have no desire to ride even though I want to eventually have the skill to ride it. It's just way faster that I want or need. lol

DH and I do as much of the work on our bikes ourselves as we can (he won't do electrical but I'm thinking of rewiring his bike this winter!) and we love Dennis Kirk. Great prices, fast shipping and wonderful customer service.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Thumper said:


> You'd be much more comfortable on a Suzuki TU250 (unless you're in CA...we can't get them here)...it's a taller 250 bike with a standard riding position.


The Suzuki GZ250is basically the same bike but it has more of a cruiser look like the Rebel. I rode the TU250 in my rider safety course and really liked it a lot. I'm short at 5'1" and while I couldn't flat foot it I felt very comfortable on it. There were grown 6' men on them too with out looking uncomfortable or looking goofy. The Rebel looked goofy no matter who was riding it if they were over 5'4". It is very short.



> But...take the basic rider's class before buying anything. You'll get to ride a small bike there and get a feel for what you might ultimately want. Most states have classes run by the Motorcycle Safety Foundation or the Harley Rider's Edge program... I've taken both, the first one to get my license, and the Rider's Edge for skills brush up, and found the Harley class to be much more comprehensive...but you'll get the hard buy-a-Harley sell...


I highly recommend taking the safety course if at all possible (the Harley class is the same sort program but you have to pay for it $350).Even though I already had riding experience and only took it because I didn't want to take the riding test at the DMV I gained sooooo much from it. It was a blast and boosted my confidence and skill level tremendously.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Shellybean said:


> I highly recommend taking the safety course if at all possible (the Harley class is the same sort program but you have to pay for it $350).Even though I already had riding experience and only took it because I didn't want to take the riding test at the DMV I gained sooooo much from it. It was a blast and boosted my confidence and skill level tremendously.


Cost of the rider's classes vary from state to state... the MSF here is $250, and the Harley class is now the same price. It was a little more when I took it. Either way, it's fun


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Cost of the rider's classes vary from state to state... the MSF here is $250, and the Harley class is now the same price. It was a little more when I took it. Either way, it's fun


Wow. I didn't realize it wasn't free everywhere. I'm in Southern Illinois and took it through SIU for free. I gave a donation but it wasn't required. Too bad it's not like that everywhere.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

It would be nice if there were free classes available everywhere. OTOH, places where there's a fee tend to have more classes available with little waitlisting. (And then people like me who have taken it more than once for the hell of it don't feel so bad about taking another slot.)

People under 21 catch a break in CA because they're required to take the class in order to get an M1, but that's still $150.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Gah. I finally have the Nighthawk here in my garage . . . but the fellow who sold it to me had a brain cramp when he wrote his name and address on the bill of sale even though his daughter had registered it in her own name. Privacy laws prohibit the insurance broker from revealing that info, and her dad is on vacation for the next two weeks so I can't get hold of him, so I couldn't register it. Luckily I grew up watching _The Rockford Files_, so I put on my private-investigator hat, marched over to his neighbor's house, and got contact information for another of his daughters, who then gave me the unlisted phone number for the correct daughter. Who wasn't home when I tried to call her. But I'm so close!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Aislynn Archer said:


> Gah. I finally have the Nighthawk here in my garage . . . but the fellow who sold it to me had a brain cramp when he wrote his name and address on the bill of sale even though his daughter had registered it in her own name. Privacy laws prohibit the insurance broker from revealing that info, and her dad is on vacation for the next two weeks so I can't get hold of him, so I couldn't register it. Luckily I grew up watching _The Rockford Files_, so I put on my private-investigator hat, marched over to his neighbor's house, and got contact information for another of his daughters, who then gave me the unlisted phone number for the correct daughter. Who wasn't home when I tried to call her. But I'm so close!


Good for you - track 'em down.
But so sad that the bike has to sit there for now.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Used to ride a Yamaha 400 before I was married.  Miss it sometimes - mostly on those first nice days of spring.

I always thought the drivers test for a motorcycle was strange.  You drive your motorcycle to the testing place (in my case, it was 20 miles away), and you take the test.  If you fail (I didn't), then you drive your motorcycle back home.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> Used to ride a Yamaha 400 before I was married. Miss it sometimes - mostly on those first nice days of spring.
> 
> I always thought the drivers test for a motorcycle was strange. You drive your motorcycle to the testing place (in my case, it was 20 miles away), and you take the test. If you fail (I didn't), then you drive your motorcycle back home.


That's funny, all right. Sadly, in my case, driving on the road isn't the tricky part. It's that darned balancing while I weave around the pylons at walking speed.



swolf said:


> Good for you - track 'em down.
> But so sad that the bike has to sit there for now.


Now I'm sitting here wondering if the lady will even remember what her address used to be when she registered the bike twenty-two years ago. I don't remember what mine was way back then.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

swolf said:


> Used to ride a Yamaha 400 before I was married. Miss it sometimes - mostly on those first nice days of spring.
> 
> I always thought the drivers test for a motorcycle was strange. You drive your motorcycle to the testing place (in my case, it was 20 miles away), and you take the test. If you fail (I didn't), then you drive your motorcycle back home.


The DMV test here is a complete joke now and designed to be hard to pass. It doesn't tell them anything about your ability to ride a bike--just that you can maneuver it through 2 very narrow keyhole shaped stripes and then do a simple cone weave--and if you have a big bike you're screwed. A couple of years ago I was sitting in the DMV office for something else and overheard one of the clerks tell a guy he'd never get his Goldwing though the test--find someone with a 250 and borrow it.

It's easier (in CA) to take the rider's class, because then you don't have to take the DMV road test, just the written.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Update: I got the bike on the road and passed the skills test with flying colors. I mostly ride with two guys who have much more powerful bikes. I don't mind so much except my poor old Nighthawk can't really pass anything except a hippy van (and usually only when I'm going downhill), and that can get frustrating. So. Time to trade up. 

Hubby, who has a special talent for finding deals, found me this 2007 Yamaha FZ6 with only 240 miles on it (and no crashes). I test rode it yesterday and am in love.  They're still haggling over the price a bit more, and then we'll have it delivered Friday. Or maybe I'll let hubby double me to go get it, but I really, really, super really don't like riding on the back of a bike.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

....back in my younger, skinnier days...


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

That is full of awesomeness.  What year was it?

I have a 1982 Nighthawk 650 kicking around. The tank and seat are a little different, but it has the four-into-four exhaust.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Aislynn Archer said:


>


Niiiiice! I came *this* close to getting an FZ6 as my 2nd bike, but an SV650 won out as it was a tiny bit easier to handle.

I love the look of the FZ'd underseat exhaust; it might get a tad warm in the summer, though. Kind of like my entire Bonneville engine... freaking hot after about 45 minutes, but I'll appreciate that come January


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

NapCat said:


> ....back in my younger, skinnier days...


Man, I love that. I love retro bikes...probably why the Bonneville floats my boat...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Aislynn Archer said:


> That is full of awesomeness.  What year was it?
> 
> I have a 1982 Nighthawk 650 kicking around. The tank and seat are a little different, but it has the four-into-four exhaust.



'77 ? '78 ?


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Niiiiice! I came *this* close to getting an FZ6 as my 2nd bike, but an SV650 won out as it was a tiny bit easier to handle.
> 
> I love the look of the FZ'd underseat exhaust; it might get a tad warm in the summer, though. Kind of like my entire Bonneville engine... freaking hot after about 45 minutes, but I'll appreciate that come January





NapCat said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I first saw it. I still get all fluttery inside when I look at the photo, lol.
> 
> I noticed on the test ride that the throttle/clutch are waaaaay less forgiving than on my old bike. But I couldn't turn down this one, the price was really good and the miles are so low. I'll just have to learn to be super smooth with both hands. *hopes really hard for that*
> 
> ...


Yep, I thought it was pretty close to my '83.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Aislynn Archer said:


> I noticed on the test ride that the throttle/clutch are waaaaay less forgiving than on my old bike. But I couldn't turn down this one, the price was really good and the miles are so low. I'll just have to learn to be super smooth with both hands. *hopes really hard for that*


The braking on that bike is very sensitive as well...it'll be worth it to hit a parking lot and get very familiar with it and learn the tolerances of where the point is just before the brakes lock up. You have to allow for a bit of front end dive on it before braking hard or the bad things happen...

It's really easy to lock up the brakes on sport or sport standard. Ask me how I know


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Thumper said:


> The braking on that bike is very sensitive as well...it'll be worth it to hit a parking lot and get very familiar with it and learn the tolerances of where the point is just before the brakes lock up. You have to allow for a bit of front end dive on it before braking hard or the bad things happen...
> 
> It's really easy to lock up the brakes on sport or sport standard. Ask me how I know


Geez, Thumper. Did you get hurt? Did the bike get hurt?

I tend to drive with less testosterone than some people, but I'll keep the diving thing in mind. On my Nighthawk the front suspension was soft. It got a little squishy when I stopped fast. Hopefully I'm somewhat prepared to handle that.

Once I got a feel for how much throttle I had to give the FZ6 to take off without stalling, I was fine. Darned men cautioning me not to give it too much or I'd wreck the bike . . . you need a certain amount if you want the bike to start moving, lol.

I. Love. My. Bike!!!!!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I was going to post a picture of my new-to-me baby.  It's a Honda Shadow, 1983.  But it turns out I don't know how to add a photo to a post.    I was so happy to get this bike!  It's the first one I've been on in 15 years.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Hondas are nice, reliable bikes. Congrats on getting yours.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Aislynn Archer said:


> Geez, Thumper. Did you get hurt? Did the bike get hurt?
> 
> I tend to drive with less testosterone than some people, but I'll keep the diving thing in mind. On my Nighthawk the front suspension was soft. It got a little squishy when I stopped fast. Hopefully I'm somewhat prepared to handle that.
> 
> ...


I was going about 25 mph...had just turned out of a parking lot and was heading down a fairly busy street (luckily all the traffic that would have flowed in the same direction was stopped at the light behind me) when a guy a giant blue sedan pulled out from a side street. I made the mistake of grabbing the front brake without giving it any time for front end dive, and the brake locked up. It launched me...I mean, not even just falling over, I went airborne to the left and the bike slid to the right. And the idiot in the sedan paused just long enough to see me hit the ground, then took off.

I was banged up and bruised, but nothing broken. My helmet was toast (and just gave me another reason to embrace the full face...even at that low speed my face would have been chewed off) and my leather jacket scuffed, but after the initial shock (which included a nice trip to the ER in the back of an ambulance) I was mostly fine. When I landed I hit left side first, and the impact exacerbated some existing issues, but I wasn't hurt-hurt.

The bike sustained $3500 in damage. At 25 mph.

All the damage was repairable, but my body wasn't quite the same. I wound up selling it nearly a year later. But man, that was a fun bike.

But, yeah...sportbike brakes are touchier than cruisers. I _knew _I needed a split second to allow for that front end dive and I knew better than to grab at the brakes, but I did it anyway.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I was going to post a picture of my new-to-me baby. It's a Honda Shadow, 1983. But it turns out I don't know how to add a photo to a post.  I was so happy to get this bike! It's the first one I've been on in 15 years.


You need to host the picture someplace first, like Flickr or Photobucket. Once you do that, it's easy...

We need to see that bike!


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Thumper said:


> I was going about 25 mph...had just turned out of a parking lot and was heading down a fairly busy street (luckily all the traffic that would have flowed in the same direction was stopped at the light behind me) when a guy a giant blue sedan pulled out from a side street. I made the mistake of grabbing the front brake without giving it any time for front end dive, and the brake locked up. It launched me...I mean, not even just falling over, I went airborne to the left and the bike slid to the right. And the idiot in the sedan paused just long enough to see me hit the ground, then took off.
> 
> I was banged up and bruised, but nothing broken. My helmet was toast (and just gave me another reason to embrace the full face...even at that low speed my face would have been chewed off) and my leather jacket scuffed, but after the initial shock (which included a nice trip to the ER in the back of an ambulance) I was mostly fine. When I landed I hit left side first, and the impact exacerbated some existing issues, but I wasn't hurt-hurt.
> 
> ...


I hurt just reading that. Am definitely going to do some fast braking later today. It's so easy to assume I know what I'm doing because I'm familiar with the bike I was riding before. (Eek, I almost spelled that _breaking_.)

Just the other day we were riding on a twisty road, and one of dh's front wheel bearings went, right in the middle of a corner at highway speed. Scared the beans out of him. So many things can go wrong so fast.

I wear an armored jacket, a full-face helmet, proper gloves, and Kevlar jeans. In the spring I'm getting pants with better knee protection. I ride sensibly, but stuff happens and it just makes me shudder sometimes to think how vulnerable my body would be in a crash.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

No kidding. I was going down the Interstate late week at about 80--still not even keeping up with traffic--and the thought zipped through my head that if something went wrong, I was going to be a furry little splotch on the pavement. People just don't always think about how vulnerable the rider they're next to or behind really is. Last year when I was riding an MP3 scooter down I-80 some guy in an SUV pulled up beside me and tried to ask me about the scooter. At 75-freaking-miles an hour.  

Like I could really understand half of what he said anyway... Slowing down didn't work, so i would up having to accelerate up to 90 and he still tried to catch up. I took the first exit I could just so I could slow down and not have to worry about some Curious George in a giant vehicle chasing me down.

We are definitely vulnerable...


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Last year when I was riding an MP3 scooter down I-80 some guy in an SUV pulled up beside me and tried to ask me about the scooter. At 75-freaking-miles an hour.


Holy moly. The only trouble I've had so far is trucks tailgating me. I really don't like seeing a grill filling my mirrors, no matter what I'm driving.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Aislynn Archer said:


> Holy moly. The only trouble I've had so far is trucks tailgating me. I really don't like seeing a grill filling my mirrors, no matter what I'm driving.


Why do they do that?!
Seriously, everyone in a truck thinks they have the right to bump you with their grill. I'm thinking about installling those James Bond oil slick deployers.....


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Why do they do that?!
> Seriously, everyone in a truck thinks they have the right to bump you with their grill. I'm thinking about installling those James Bond oil slick deployers.....


They're only thinking of . . . well, who knows what they're thinking. Certainly not of the harm their vehicles can do to anyone else on the road.

Tangent: On the local news not too long ago, this guy was driving a truck that he knew had no brakes, and he was going along with the door open and his foot hanging out. He actually thought he could slow down his truck with his foot. You don't need to be smart to get a driver's license.

This thread is starting to freak me out.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thumper said:


> You need to host the picture someplace first, like Flickr or Photobucket. Once you do that, it's easy...
> 
> We need to see that bike!


I'll do it when I get home from work. Thanks!

Your story about the bike accident was scary. After 15 years without a bike to ride I find I have become much more cautious. Especially since I don't have my helmet yet. I've only had it out a few times, and only on side roads with little to no traffic. My helmet should be delivered on Thursday, then I'll feel more comfortable.

I'm sorry, but the Fred Flintstone driver had me LOL. I'm assuming no one got hurt. As my husband always says, you can't fix dumb.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

SongbirdVB said:


> My helmet should be delivered on Thursday, then I'll feel more comfortable.
> 
> I'm sorry, but the Fred Flintstone driver had me LOL. I'm assuming no one got hurt. As my husband always says, you can't fix dumb.


I value the contents of my head quite a lot too much to ride without a helmet. 

Nope, there are things you can't fix, and dumb is one of them. If I remember right, nobody was hurt, though the guy did eventually stop after hitting a few cars. We laughed at the footage, but in a horrified sort of way. We're on the road with that guy, and so are the people we love. Yikes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Only 25 mph

Doesn't show how the visor clip was destroyed...impact at the temple.
All those scratches would have been my face.

Why take the risk?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Only 25 mph
> 
> Doesn't show how the visor clip was destroyed...impact at the temple.
> All those scratches would have been my face.
> ...


There was a recent Darwin award/irony type story of the guy riding in NY on a "Ride" protesting mandatory helmet laws. During the ride he somehow flipped over his handlebars, landed on his head and unfortunately died. 
http://articles.cnn.com/2011-07-04/us/new.york.motorcyclist.death_1_helmet-motorcyclist-state-police?_s=PM:US

I liked the quote from the anti-helmet law association:
"Asked about the apparent irony of Contos' death, the statewide president of ABATE, Thomas Alton, said, "We are riding at an increased risk and accept that. ... This individual was a seasoned rider, not a newbie. He made an adult decision. A full decision to ride in the manner he rode in."

Of course, his decision was wrong....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I fully support others' rights to not wear a helmet--if they have enough insurance in place to cover the expenses that decision may lead to (Texas actually has this as a law...you can right lidless, if you  have enough insurance.) 

I don't understand not wanting to wear one, but I don't think it should be mandatory. We're all taking a huge risk when we get on a bike; some people are willing to take more of a risk. 

Personally, I'm a wuss... I gear up. If I don't want to gear up, I take the car...


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I don't know. I suppose I'd like to think it's my choice to wear gear or not, but when I think about the people I love, I'm all for them keeping their brains and other assorted body parts intact. I lost a dear cousin when her car flipped. She oversteered in the gravel, and her head came out of the car and was crushed. She was sixteen. Safety devices save lives, and our whole family wishes she'd been using hers before she left the driveway.

I have a lot to live for. I wear my gear.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't own a motorcycle, but my husband did in an earlier life. 

Here's what I know:
A well-fed, hairy man with a loud motorcycle went by our car in a blurr. My husband said, "That's a big hog."
I said that wasn't a nice thing to say.

Minutes later, a well-dressed young man on a little motorcyle quietly passed our car and I commented on how wimpy the bike appeared. 

My husband said, "That wimpy bike is a Ninja and could eat the hog's lunch."

I said, "Gross."


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL!!
now I need mindscrub


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I no longer have a motorcycle, but this morning on the way to work I saw someone on a motorcycle stopped at a light.  The helmet was adorned with two black/white panda ears that stuck out on the helmet!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I no longer have a motorcycle, but this morning on the way to work I saw someone on a motorcycle stopped at a light. The helmet was adorned with two black/white panda ears that stuck out on the helmet!


LOL! I love creatively decorated helmets. Mine will be here within the week, and my bike will be sitting quietly until it's here. I too value my head in the condition it's in right now.

Okay, I posted my picture on Snapfish. Now... how do I add it to my post?


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

I ride a black Honda Shadow Aero. There's a photo of it on my Google+ page if you want to see how beautiful it is.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I've been controlling myself valiantly and haven't put rhinestones or sequins on my bikes.

But my helmet . . . hmmm. Hmmmmm. Maybe it could use a few sparkles so it matches my Kindle case.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Trying this again...










TA DAAAAAAA!! My bike. I've added saddlebags which are AWESOME.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Ooooh, look at the sparkle on that chrome. Somebody obviously loves her bike.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Loves the bike and loves SHINY stuff.    You've got me thinking about rhinestones on my helmet, too.  I'm sure DH will thank you for that.  LOL!


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

SongbirdVB said:


> Loves the bike and loves SHINY stuff.  You've got me thinking about rhinestones on my helmet, too. I'm sure DH will thank you for that. LOL!


LOL, he's welcome. I do what I can to brighten the world.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Trying this again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

I'll trade you my Gladius for it...


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

These days a 2003 ZZR-1200 which I bought new (I've bought and sold a few others since I got it, but I like this one too much to sell it).


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'll trade you my Gladius for it...


Thanks so much for the offer, but I think maybe not. LOL!

My helmet finallly came and I love it! It's a full face, but the bottom part lifts up so I don't get so claustrophobic. Hubby says NO to blinging it up, though. I think he plans to use it too, so would prefer it without rhinestones.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

vanstry said:


> These days a 2003 ZZR-1200 which I bought new (I've bought and sold a few others since I got it, but I like this one too much to sell it).


I love that bike!


SongbirdVB said:


> Thanks so much for the offer, but I think maybe not. LOL!
> 
> My helmet finallly came and I love it! It's a full face, but the bottom part lifts up so I don't get so claustrophobic. Hubby says NO to blinging it up, though. I think he plans to use it too, so would prefer it without rhinestones.


LOL! Nope, we can't have the hubby riding around with bling on his helmet. He needs to get his own helmet, obviously.

My dh finally couldn't stand anymore that my 600, with a person my weight on it, could technically beat his big old 1982 Interceptor, with a person his weight on it, in a race (not that I'm a racer, so moot point), so now he's riding a brand-spanking-new CBR 1000. He's a happy boy. 

I'm thinking rhinestones would work best on the back of a helmet, along the bottom. Because anywhere else gets too splattered with bugs. A little heart, maybe, or angel wings.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Aislynn Archer said:


> LOL! Nope, we can't have the hubby riding around with bling on his helmet. He needs to get his own helmet, obviously.
> 
> My dh finally couldn't stand anymore that my 600, with a person my weight on it, could technically beat his big old 1982 Interceptor, with a person his weight on it, in a race (not that I'm a racer, so moot point), so now he's riding a brand-spanking-new CBR 1000. He's a happy boy.
> 
> I'm thinking rhinestones would work best on the back of a helmet, along the bottom. Because anywhere else gets too splattered with bugs. A little heart, maybe, or angel wings.


I like the angel wing idea. I had been thinking an American flag, since I have one I haven't used in my craft stuff. Or the word DIVA.  Guarantee he would never touch that helmet again.

We'll have to see what happens next summer. After he gets his license he may not want to share a bike with me! He may feel the need to have his own, larger, more power bike. That would be fine with me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Hubby says NO to blinging it up, though. I think he plans to use it too, so would prefer it without rhinestones.


Make him get his own; sharing a helmet isn't a great idea, anyway. The chances that you'll wear the same size (or even have the same head shape) are slim, and if you share it, the interior foam won't really adjust for that almost custom feel. And you want it to always be snug...men and their giant heads ruin stuff like that


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

SongbirdVB said:


> I like the angel wing idea. I had been thinking an American flag, since I have one I haven't used in my craft stuff. Or the word DIVA.  Guarantee he would never touch that helmet again.
> 
> We'll have to see what happens next summer. After he gets his license he may not want to share a bike with me! He may feel the need to have his own, larger, more power bike. That would be fine with me.


Speaking of divas, I walked into the store the other day wearing my gear, including a leopard print helmet liner, and my s-i-l who works there didn't recognize me at first "all ganged up." He was wondering which gang has leopard as its colors, so I told him I belong to the Romance Divas (I do, it's a writers' forum). Hee-hee.

If your hubby is anything like mine-and I assume that, having testosterone, he would be-he'll want a more powerful bike than the little woman rides. If he hasn't ridden much, suggest he starts out on a less powerful one till he gets the feel of it. There's no sense making himself all upset over laying down a brand-new, shiny bike.

I agree with what Thumper says about the fit of your helmet. Go forth and bling it up, because safety is important.


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright, KB motorcycle friends... I just posted a blog entry that explains why I feel the way I do about my motorcycle. It's all about the way a person may see riding a bike as recreation, but it's really all about re-creation. Feel free to pass it along to fellow members of the tribe.

Click on the blog link in my signature line below for the post. Have a safe ride.


----------

